# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Mensen vandaag somber door 'Blue Monday' - Gezondheidsnet

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*Mensen vandaag somber door &#39;Blue Monday&#39;*
*Gezondheidsnet*
LONDEN - Het is Blue Monday, de deprimerendste dag van het jaar. Volgens de Engelse psycholoog Cliff Arnall zijn veel mensen op de derde maandag van januari altijd erg somber. Arnall bedacht de term &#39;Blue Monday&#39; voor de meest deprimerende dag van het *...*
Elke maandag is een &#39;blue monday&#39;Blog.nl (Blog)
Veel mensen zijn vandaag erg somberRTL Nieuws
Tell me why â?? I don&#39;t like mondaysnrc.next

*alle 6 nieuwsartikelen &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------


## Ronald68



----------

